# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Mods] Dossier Mod: The Haunted vous donne des cours de survie pour les vacances

## ShinSH

"En raison de divers incidents techniques, la livraison des dossiers de mods est fortement perturbée sur la ligne Canard PC." Les parisiens connaissent le refrain, et moi, je suis à la bourre. Mais pour vous remercier d'avoir patienté, vous avez le droit à un dossier plus fourni que d'habitude sur The Haunted, un mod pour Unreal Tournament III.
 Avec une vue à la troisième personne, vous affronterez des démons avec trois autres potes, dans le but de survivre pendant un temps déterminé. Alliant un système de jeu intéressant avec du combat à mains nues avec un gameplay connu, The Haunted est une très bonne alternative à Left4Dead et Killing Floor.
 Vous voulez en savoir plus? Le dossier se trouve par ici.

Voir la news (5 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## rofidal

Arklor guduk somné pata

----------


## Jack_Sparrow

J'ai vraiment cru a une nouvelle version la , 3.0 , ça m'aurait fait bandé. Vraiment.

Edit : Dans le dossier , ça parle de "deux nouvelles map" , j'ai celle de Wolverine, mais quid de l'autre?

----------


## Super Menteur

Venez jouer à The Haunted. Ce mod est beau, est bon et il sent le sang frais.

----------


## ShinSH

> J'ai vraiment cru a une nouvelle version la , 3.0 , ça m'aurait fait bandé. Vraiment.
> 
> Edit : Dans le dossier , ça parle de "deux nouvelles map" , j'ai celle de Wolverine, mais quid de l'autre?


Les nouvelles maps sont Lighthouse, qui est un petit hameau près d'un phare, et Shangrila, une resucée d'UT3.

----------


## rafaruto69

ça donne envie... Mais UT3, c'est pas ma tasse de thé  ::|:

----------


## Jack_Sparrow

En même temps j'ai acheté UT3 juste pour les modes , j'ai pas encore fait une seule partie du vrai UT. 9 euros la boite collector neuve, voila quoi.

----------


## Dark Fread

Je crois que le jour où j'achèterai UT3, ça sera exclusivement pour ce mod  :Bave:

----------


## ShinSH

Surtout qu'il coute pas plus cher qu'un Killing Floor maintenant. Et sans déconner, j'ai vraiment eu l'impression de me faire arnaquer en achetant ce dernier, après avoir joué à The Haunted.

----------


## Jean Pale

Ca n'a rien à voir. Les deux sont sympas mais différents. Et vous inquiétez pas, je vous préviendrais quand la v3 sortira  ::):

----------


## ShinSH

Je ne dis pas qu'ils sont identiques, simplement que je ne me suis pas amusé avec Killing Floor, alors qu'il était présenté comme une tuerie. Et pas la peine de prévenir, suffit de suivre modDB  ::P:

----------


## Fenhryl

C'est bizarre cette manie de vouloir comparer The Haunted avec  L4D.. Ils ont quand meme pas grand chose a voir.

Sinon, moi j'ai un soucis, et de ce que j'ai pu en trouver sur net je suis loin d'etre le seul, je n'ai jamais aucun serveur qui apparait dans le browser ::O: 
Donc solo, c'est marrant, mais pas plus de 3mn. Des parties organisées entre canard?

----------


## ShinSH

Essaye de varier les modes, y'a peut etre du versus ou demonizer qui traine.

Pour la comparaison, c'est simple, c'est 4 gars qui doivent tenir tête à une armée de zombies/démons, avec plusieurs armes, notamment un coup qui repousse un groupe d'ennemis. 

Faut pas abuser non plus, c'est comme les gars qui hurlent au scandale quand "j'ose" faire le rapprochement entre"leur" neotokyo et CS. Ca y ressemble, même si je détaille les nuances entre les différents jeux dans mon dossier.

----------


## Fenhryl

> Essaye de varier les modes, y'a peut etre du versus ou demonizer qui traine.


Non j'ai deja essaye, et a plusieurs époques (au moment de la premiere news et il y a quelques jours). Rien n'y fait. 
Une fois de temps en temps, je vois le serveur Axel's quelque chose, impossible d'y entrer (et vide de toute façon la plupart du temps). En lisant les commentaires sur Moddb, je vois que pas mal de gars sont dans le même cas que moi, mais pas vraiment de solutions.

----------


## Morgoth

> Surtout qu'il coute pas plus cher qu'un Killing Floor maintenant. Et sans déconner, j'ai vraiment eu l'impression de me faire arnaquer en achetant ce dernier, après avoir joué à The Haunted.


Il est vraiment si bien que ça ?
Les quelques vidéos visionnées me donnaient une impression assez ridicule je dois dire (certes, cela n'était que des vidéos en même temps).

Bon après, vu que j'exècre l'affreux rendu de l'UE3, ça ne passera sûrement pas par moi, ou alors sous un autre moteur.  :^_^:

----------


## ShinSH

> Il est vraiment si bien que ça ?


C'est clairement un ressenti. Entre être un rambo survitaminé capable d'exploser des demons à mains nues (mais obligé de fuir devant leur nombre), et être un vieux commando qui ne sait se servir que de son arme, je préfère le rambo. 

Surtout quand les effets spéciaux suivent derrière... Killing Floor est gentillet à ce niveau, The Haunted vous donne des poussées d'adrénaline, à coups de zombies qui explosent en prenant tout l'écran, flous cinétiques bien sentis, et des armes pas trop mal.

Vous aimez éclater du zombie en beauté, sous fond de metal (musique non fournie)? The Haunted est pour vous. Vous voulez avoir peur en vous sentant en réel danger? Optez plutot pour Killing Floor. Les deux se valent, mais mes goûts font que je n'aime pas ce dernier.

Fenhryl, je peux peut être m'arranger pour monter un serveur, mais ca va être tendu... C'est étrange, parce que j'ai pu y jouer sans problème la semaine dernière, avec 3 ou 4 serveurs toujours présents, ne serait-ce qu'en coop.

----------


## Jean Pale

Dans Killing Floor il est fourni le metal par contre  ::o:

----------

